
Maniagnosis – Quicksort - dkarapetyan
https://maniagnosis.crsr.net/2016/02/quicksort.html
======
coreyp_1
"First index plus last index, divided by two; yay integer division!"

I don't know enough about Pony, but this approach has caused a bug in other
languages, specifically when the "first index plus last index" causes an
integer overflow. The better approach in these cases is to do "min + ((max -
min) / 2)".

